# Cold weather=Hot fishing



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We out for a couple hours after dinner tonight and smoked the trout. The part of the creek where we are fishing is 8' to 10' deep, and the fish were right on the bottom. We were using chartreuse Big Nasty's on 1/4oz heads. We were working the baits the same way I do in any deep water in the winter, just let it sink to the bottom, pick the bait up about 2' and let it sink to the bottom again. It's very simple and effective, and they almost always hit on the fall. We got a box full of solid trout to 20" , about 30 throwbacks, and even a few little reds. The best part was, I didn't even need to get ice. I just grabbed a big chunk of snow that was left from our snowman and put it in the ice chest. It don't get any cooler than that.
If you've never used Big Nasty's you should give them a try, they are my go-to bait when it's cold. They have a unique action that the fish seem to love.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice! That had to be fun.....cold, but fun.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Great report! Fishing the cold is for real men! Way to go! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Excellent job John, looks like a great time.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Good Job J.R. You are a fishing machine. We wanted to go out this morning but the wife talked me out of it.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Oct 15, 2016)

Awesome! Glad someone is getting after them!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

have you noticed any of the trout you catch in the creek not having a lot of spots on thier body but just on the fins, we were catching a lot of them that might not have any spots on the body but would have them in dorsal fin and tail i am south of you on seagull


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great fishing right there, I am a fan of cold weather fishing myself. And of those Big Nasty baits too.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Have any luck last night?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

going_deep said:


> Have any luck last night?


No, but I have a good reason. The guy that lives across the creek showed up and turned his lights on. He has 2 4' diameter green lights that are about 1.21 gigawatts each and put out 10,000 X's more light then the sun. When he turns them on it lights up the entire creek, along with most of southeast Texas and all the fish just leave. He don't even fish, he just shows up every few months to turn his lights on to scare all the fish off.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> No, but I have a good reason. The guy that lives across the creek showed up and turned his lights on. He has 2 4' diameter green lights that are about 1.21 gigawatts each and put out 10,000 X's more light then the sun. When he turns them on it lights up the entire creek, along with most of southeast Texas and all the fish just leave. He don't even fish, he just shows up every few months to turn his lights on to scare all the fish off.


What a dick....tide was out quite a bit compared to the night before and was a little off color where I am but still 15+ feet deep, managed 10 by 10 o'clock and called it a night


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

BigNastyBaits will be on the shelves of Academy soon!


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Awesome Job!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope we can find some salt trout in the creek when we go in a few weeks.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

BigNastyBaits said:


> BigNastyBaits will be on the shelves of Academy soon!


looking to try! If I can do half as good as John!


----------

